# wie macht man so einen effekt?



## crus4rd (11. September 2012)

Guten Tag,

da ich für unser CMS gerade dabei bin ein Design zu erstellen und auch direkt
den Teaser eindesignen will, habe ich eine Frage...

Ich wollte unbedingt mal etwas neues ausprobieren und wollte nun fragen, wie man es im PS
macht, dass folgender Effekt rauskommt.

In der Mitte ist das Bild Scharf und gut sichtbar... Außenrum ist es aber gleichmäßig verschwommen
und löst sich ins nichts auf...

Hier das BSP was ich meine


----------



## Another (11. September 2012)

Nimm mal 'nen großen Pinsel mit weicher Kante, geb dem Bild eine Maske u. lösche damit den Rand weg.
Alternativ kannste die Maske auch mittels eines schwarz/weißen (radialen) Verlaufs löschen.
Alternativ ginge auch ein (großer) Radiergummie mit weicher Kante (weniger zum empfehlen).


----------



## crus4rd (11. September 2012)

Hallo, danke für die antwort aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so ganz bei mir... naja bis auf das mit dem Radiergummi :/

Da die teaserbilder aber alle dann gleich geblasst werden müssen und man das ja nicht zu 100% garantieren kann, ist es nun doch etwas schwierieger als gedacht >.<


----------



## Sneer (11. September 2012)

Den Hintergrund auf eine eigene Ebene kopieren, und folgende Ebenenstile wählen:
-  Farbüberlagerung:  ca. 80-90% einblenden, Farbe: #ffffff
- Schein nach innen:  Mode "normal", Sichtbarkeit 100%, Farbe#ffffff und die Größe nach belieben hochdrehen.

So kannst Du den Ebenenstil auf alle Hintergründe per copy/paste übertragen.


----------



## crus4rd (11. September 2012)

Danke sneer, aber da ist das innere so schlecht sichtbar... wie kann man das noch beheben?

Alles andere ist PERFEKT!!


----------



## der_RAV3N (11. September 2012)

Das Bild komplett mit Auswahl auswählen (1px Abstand, muss so, kA, wieso)
Dann musst du auf nen Button drucken, weicher oder runder Rahmen.. Dort kannst du dann ne Rundung einstellen und auch ne weiche kante.. Auf ok, rechtliche aufs Bild, Auswahl umkehren, den Bereich entfernen..fertig.


edit: der Button heißt "Kante verbessern..."


----------

